# Wie van julle kry koud



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nee wat ek sit nog in 'n kortbroek, kort mou hemp en plakkies by die werk.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hoedspruit koue*

Bossie dis verbasend koud vir Hoedspruit omgewing.Die wind kry spoed van die berg se kant af.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek is laat uit die huis van oggend so ek het die ergste gemis. Ek het darem my jas in my bakkie. Dit gaan vanaand blerie koud wees. Ek het net so gevoel. Die laaste ryp het ons hele avo oes verwoes. Amper als le op die grond.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bush,
they say the cold is coming, tonight or tomorrow. I am trying to burn again today and the wind has picked up so I am going to stop now. The wind will bring the cold, better stock up on firewood.
I am going skiing in Tiffendale next week and the maximum Temp there at the moment is -4


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I have to go to Champagne Sport Resort in the Drakensburg for an award ceremony the weekend of the 28 July. Trying to convince Mattie to go in my place. I hope he can handle the cold seeing that he is a German.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Laat ek julle vertel van koud!!!!

Ek het gister saam met 'n outfitter gewerk waar sy kliente 3 Wit renoster Bulle geskiet het met die geweer.

Die laaste 1 het geval so 'n uur voor donker.

Die trok wat die vleis moes kom haal het met sterk skemer eers daar aangekom. So met donker loop ek moes toe in 'n jong buffel bul vas. Hy was seker so 30 yards van my af. Moet se to verlang ek na my 500 Jeff.

In elk geval los toe die res vd renoster en gaan laai die ander twee eers op. die laaste 1 het ons toe net voor 11 uur gister aand gelaai gekry. Glo my die werkers het lankal nie meer gedink dis snaaks toe dit begin YS reen in Rustenburg omgewing!!! 

Ek het toe so 3 uu van oggend eers in die bed geklim met Ys reen wat op die dak val.

Dit was verby leeu koud laas nog in Pretoria en omgewing.

Sal later fotos vd Renosters post as ek vd outfitter af kry.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

My vriend, as ek hier in Pongola vroeg oggend met my logge liggaam 'n duikrol uit die stort moet doen vir 'n baadtjie..... DAN IS DIT KOUD! Ek moes die vet vis motte van my dikste jas vanoggend verwilder voor ek die voordeur durf oop maak het! Gerhard, my simpatie is met jou!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

'n Ou Army Pel van my het altyd gese "Hoe weet jy dis koud in Durban? Die manne dra lang mou hemde!!!" 

As julle daar onder moet baadjies soek dan is dit dem koud.

Kry maar 'n bottel OBS en skuif nader aan die Sekel Bos vuur vanaand.:wink:

Groete

Gerhard

Arme Yanks wat vir 5 ure in stand staan in die sneeu om te jag...

Gee maar vir my die Afrika Bos


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> 'n Ou Army Pel van my het altyd gese "Hoe weet jy dis koud in Durban? Die manne dra lang mou hemde!!!"
> 
> As julle daar onder moet baadjies soek dan is dit dem koud.
> 
> ...


Ek sit nog steeds met my kort broek, kort mou hemp en plakkies in my kantoor.... Want my baadjie is in die bakkie. Ek gaan om die dood toe nie uit om dit te kry nie. Dis te blerrie koud:wink:

My vrou het my verbied om Oubies te drink. Dis blykbaar net ek wat dink ek's snaaks, slim en ougat:darkbeer:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Ek sit nog steeds met my kort broek, kort mou hemp en plakkies in my kantoor.... Want my baadjie is in die bakkie. Ek gaan om die dood toe nie uit om dit te kry nie. Dis te blerrie koud:wink:
> 
> My vrou het my verbied om Oubies te drink. Dis blykbaar net ek wat dink ek's snaaks, slim en ougat:darkbeer:


:RockOn::singing::icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Smaak my hulle het almal iets in gemeen veral as net jy dink jy is snaaks,Ob's Het mos 'n lakseer middel in elke keer as jy daai goed drink skyt hulle hulle vol


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit sal mos nou wees dat ek met 'n ou OBS hier langs my sit toe ek lees wat julle skryf! Ek sal nou Luzandrie vra of haar "bowel movement" nog normaal is, net so voor ek begin snaaks raak! Ha!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Just a bit of snow last night - but today is very windy and the cold is biting. Last time I experienced cold like this was during basics at 5SAI - shooting tests with snow on the 'Berg meant that not many guys qualified as marksmen that day...


----------

